
Victory! ICANN Rejects .ORG Sale to Private Equity Firm Ethos Capital - notRobot
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/04/victory-icann-rejects-org-sale-private-equity-firm-ethos-capital
======
notRobot
It's ridiculous how long this took and how much outrage had to be generated to
get this rejected.

